
Nutritional psychiatry is the future of mental health treatment - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/nutritional-psychiatry-mental-health-treatment-future-depression-anxiety-vitamins-a8236106.html
======
Arbalest
Looks like yet another fad. Everyone already knows we should eat better, and
everyone knows that it has positive impacts on our energy levels, mental
capacity and so on. That they're attempting to couple it with mental health in
a more disciplined way seems to intentionally ignore the core causes of things
like depression, usually stem from life circumstances. This then looks like
yet another attempt to treat the symptoms, not the cause... much like the
drugs the field is better known for.

